# Ford 6610 coolant sensor location and troubleshooting



## ahmedamineelminaoui (May 25, 2018)

Hello friends,

I have recently noticed that my tracto's coolant heat gage doesn't move at all. I wondered what might be the issue then i did some research leaded to the heat sending unit. Tried to locate it but nothing i just found one that might be the one it's on the left of the blue oil filter. Please check the picture. Its a ford 6610 force II from 1986.
Also i wonder if anyone might have a service repair manual or owner's manual for my tractor. Thank you so much


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

What you have pictured is the oil pressure switch. The coolant temp sender is threaded into the head. To reach it you have to be a bit tricky. Swing out the battery tray and look at the front side of the cylinder head, up high and toward the left side. Sender threads in horizontally, down under the radiator support bracket somewhere. Has a single wire, base color is probably light green.


----------



## ahmedamineelminaoui (May 25, 2018)

Hello,

Thank you so much for your reply, i will check that during the week end and i will get back to you. 

Regarding the manuals, do you know anyone tht has a manual for ford 6610 II?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The Classic Machinery Network has a shop manual, but maybe too old for a -86?:
http://www.classicmachinery.net/for...rder=ASC&sid=14ee783670c0dbc99c8c139d2cdcebcb
You need to be logged in to be able to download.

Parts lists can be helpful as well:
https://partstore.agriculture.newho...acf37d0fbcd3cad7&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr50411


----------



## ahmedamineelminaoui (May 25, 2018)

Thank you so much this was really helpfull.


----------



## ahmedamineelminaoui (May 25, 2018)

Hello my friends,

Thank s to your help, I managed to locate and replace the coolant temperature sending unit. indeed it was located at the front of the engine. now the gage is marking the temperature.

While doing the job, i've noticed that i have about 3 loose wires one between the engine and the fuel tank, the second is part of the harness running along side the fuel injectors and the third one is underneeth the battery i believe it's attached to the battery temperature sensor. i tried matching the wires colors in order to know which one goes where etc... but i was unable to do so.

bottomline i found myself in a desperate need of a wiring diagram or the fusebox diagram which is to be found nowhere. i have a 1986 ford 6610 force II that i bought from the original owner 2 years ago and trying to restore to it's original state including the paintjob that is to come as a final part of the restoration.

i hope i wasn't too long in my writing fellas. i will apreciate if anyone knows anything that could lead me to the wiring digram. thank you so much.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's a good resource that should help you as it has others here on this forum.
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ford-661o-wiring-diagram.30066/


----------



## ahmedamineelminaoui (May 25, 2018)

Thank you so much, i will get back to you.


----------

